# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  VIDEO: Alex Jones and Waking Life  Jared Loughner's lucid dreaming connection? - Tucson Citizen

## Dream Guide Team

Sky News*VIDEO: Alex Jones and Waking Life  Jared Loughner's lucid dreaming connection?**Tucson Citizen*VIDEO: Alex Jones and Waking Life  Jared Loughner's *lucid dreaming* connection? by Three Sonorans on Jan. 10, 2011, under Three Sonorans I may not be the *...*Jared Loughner's alleged shooting rampage blamed on media by commentatorsWashington PostLoughner: 'Social Outcast' With 'Indecipherable Beliefs'NPR (blog)Assigning blame before we have a clear pictureBoston Globe (blog)Slate Magazine (blog) -allvoices*all 1,122 news articles »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

Slate Magazine*Jared Loughner's World of Illusion  and Ours**Slate Magazine*According to a Mother Jones piece by Nick Baumann, Loughner believed in "*lucid dreaming*," namely that "conscious dreams are an alternative reality that a *...**and more »*

----------


## Dream Guide Team

*Loughner obsessed with 'lucid dreaming'**CNN (blog)*Will suspect Jared Loughner's obsession with '*lucid dreaming*' enhance an insanity defense in the Tucson shooting case? CNN's Randi Kaye reports and Jeffrey *...**and more »*

----------


## nina

I'm getting really...really...really sick of hearing about this guy in regards to lucid dreaming. Posting news articles like this and talking about it all over the forum is just making it worse, isn't it? Just adding to the "hype" about his connection with lucid dreaming. It's worse than Inception.  :tongue2:

----------


## GenericUser10621

I cannot see the video (Blocked in my country) will someone give me the jist? Is this whole connection between the shooter and LDing a big sensationalist deal? Haven't heard anything about it here in the UK press and dont frequent these forums much, this is the first im hearing of it. This seems... odd...

----------


## nina

> Is this whole connection between the shooter and LDing a big sensationalist deal? Haven't heard anything about it here in the UK press and dont frequent these forums much, this is the first im hearing of it. This seems... odd...



Well, people on the forum are discussing it here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/danger...ooting-108813/

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It's worse than Inception.



Lame dig.  ::thumbdown:: 
Lol.

But yeah, I'm getting tired of hearing about it, too. Although, I can't help but be interested in how nutty they are going to get with it. I wouldn't even call it bittersweet....just....interesting. Just the phenomena of trying to connect this "mysterious" and "esoteric" activity of lucid dreaming to Loughner's rampage - with no other reasons to do so than the fact that his friends say he was interested in lucid dreaming, and that lucid dreaming is still so relatively unknown that demonizing it is so likely to carry a story - is just kind of fascinating and disgusting, at the same time...

----------


## nina

Haha.  ::kiss::

----------

